# Aus Internet Explorer beidseitig drucken



## Transmitter (9. Januar 2007)

Hi,

unter Word und Acrobat Reader ist es möglich gerade und ungerade Seiten auszuwählen und somit beidseitig zu drucken. 
Kann man das dem Internet Explorer auch irgendwie beibringen oder muss ich mir immer erst ein PDF erstellen und dann das nochmal drucken?

Danke schon mal.
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## soyo (10. Januar 2007)

Unterstützt denn dein Drucker Duplexdruck? 

Was ist es denn für ein Drucker? Wenn es ein Canon ist, kann dir vielleicht das mitgelieferte IEPlugin "Canon Easywebprint" (oder so ähnlich ) helfen.


----------



## Transmitter (10. Januar 2007)

soyo hat gesagt.:


> Unterstützt denn dein Drucker Duplexdruck?
> 
> Was ist es denn für ein Drucker? Wenn es ein Canon ist, kann dir vielleicht das mitgelieferte IEPlugin "Canon Easywebprint" (oder so ähnlich ) helfen.



Leider beides nicht.
Es ist einmal ein Kyocera S/W Laser, ein HP und ein Epson.


----------



## soyo (10. Januar 2007)

Der IE bietet da keine Funtkion so weit ich das sehe, aber manche Treiber unterstützen so etwas. Schau doch mal unter Datei > Drucken > Einstellungen. 

Unser Kyocera kann das.


----------

